# acoplamiento de impedancias



## sarybel (Feb 7, 2011)

holaaa!!!..necesito ayudita en el acoplamiento de impedancias....ya que necesito acoplar la salida de un amplificador de banda ancha de 75 ohm a la entrada de un amplificador de potencia de 50 ohm, ya lo hice con redes tipo PI pero la potencia se baja demasiado...alguna sugerencia porfa ..gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 8, 2011)

Las menores pérdidas las vas a tener con un transformador para RF.
Mirá el archivo adjunto, ya vienen hechos.


----------



## sarybel (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok..gracias ...ya lo voy  a probar a ver como me va...... Pero igual tengo dudas sobre el diseño de acoplamiento PI, porque según la teoría es para acoplar una la resistencia interna de la fuente con la resistencia de la carga, entonces según yo lo que hice fue acoplar los 75 ohm a los 50 ohm con un Q= f/AB, para una frecuencia de 91.5 MHz y una ancho de banda de 200 KHz, estoy en lo correcto??...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 8, 2011)

Si el filtro pi lo hacés con muy poco ancho de banda, las pérdidas van a ser mayores, para adaptar la impedancia, te conviene un q bastante bajo. Te recomiendo si no lo tenés, que bajes este programita:
RF Circuit Assistant, ahí tenés un calculador para adaptar impedancias que inclusive te da las pérdidas que vas a tener.


----------



## sarybel (Feb 8, 2011)

Entonces en lo que estoy errada es en el factor de calidad, porq yo use ese Q ya que mi transmisión va a ser a 91.5 MHz y con 200 Khz ya que ese es el ancho de banda permitido para VHF, es correcto eso??..la verdad estoy confundida con el Q......y gracias por la sugerencia del programita


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 8, 2011)

La desviación de frecuencia es de 75 kHz, 200 kHz es la separación mínima entre canales adyacentes.
El Q es muy deseable cuando necesitás eliminar armónicas, pero en este caso, vos solo lo usás como adaptador de impedancias


----------

